# Delicious Library Question



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

So I have delicious library 2 and I was wondering if there is an easy way for me to import all my kindle books onto it? 
Just curious since I just got it and haven't found an easy way to do so far.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using it for years.... No, there really isn't any easy way I know of..... While I have good intentions of adding my ebooks as I purchase them, what I generally do is go to the Manage My Kindle page on my Amazon account every few weeks and copy and paste the book titles of the new books I have acquired into Delicious Library.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Darn I may just have to do it as a weekend project I guess then to get all my books into the system.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing I wish it was able to do would be to use the Kindle books' ASIN number as the lookup, and unfortunately, they must not access that Amazon database. Maybe they'll do it in a future update.

I've got more than 1,000 ebooks in there now, and I keep track of what format they come in, and where I purchased them so I know which ebook reader to grab.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I'm heading out to Apple Store today to get Delicious Library 2.  (Our streets are plowed!)  

I just realized . . . was a year ago tomorrow that I took my P.C. tower to the Apple Store.  Had everything transferred to a MacBook Pro.  Brought that home on Feb. 6, 2010.  It's been a very good year for me tech-wise.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Buy from the Apple Store? Is it cheaper there? I haven't bought software in a box for years.....

http://www.delicious-monster.com/buy.php


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In Apple Store -- $39.95 + $3.10 tax = $43.05.  So basically same price.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm..... I can buy a book for $3.05.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Pidgeon you just cracked me up with the buying a book for 3.05.

I just bought my copy on the Mac App store. I'm slowly starting to load in all my books. 19 pages is going to take a while I think.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

izzy said:


> I just bought my copy on the Mac App store. I'm slowly starting to load in all my books. 19 pages is going to take a while I think.


Yes it will. That's why you need a bottle of wine and some music.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How many books is 19 pages?  I've got a lot of DTBs.  I was just going to stick in the disk and load it.


So I loaded the disk and started loading books via bar code.  But I've got questions  When I went to Delicious Library (Monster) site and clicked on Launch Delicious Library Help Manual, I get this message:

"The operation couldn’t be completed. (HVURLHandlerErrorDomain error 1002.)"

So now what?


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Sandpiper what are your questions? I may be able to answer em.

I think I should go get a glass of wine and continue my importing already up to page 8 done and at 112 books. So 19 must be 300 or more I'm guessing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The manual can be found here, and so can a link to their forums:

http://www.delicious-monster.com/help.php


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I hit the 25 item wall which seems to happen to some. When I installed disk, it didn't ask me for license code. But after the fact, I found where to enter it. Good to go. So I thought that would solve the no access to Help Manual. It didn't. Tried to click on it again. Got the same message:

"The operation couldn't be completed. (HVURLHandlerErrorDomain error 1002.)"

I just generally need help. Need access to the Manual? 

ETA: This is the place for help:

http://getsatisfaction.com/deliciousmonster

It's a Delicious forum. There I found out about entering license code and found a / the Help Manual in another place.

I think I am gonna love this.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh good I'm glad you found how to fix it Sandpiper.
Its a pretty awesome thing. I ended up cataloging my books and my video games with it tonight. Just have DVDs left.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess I'm done for tonight.  I cataloged 74 books.  Small beginning.  Couple years ago I started a list in Word.  This isn't much less time-consuming, but the end result is...well...fantastic!  So much more worth time spent.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I have just discovered that there is a trial edition of Delicious Library on my Macbook Pro.  I can catalogue 25 items, so I am playing with it.  There are no instructions, I am just winging it.  Anyway, I am wondering if this is for your personal use, or is it used to sell things on ebay, etc.  There is absolutely nothing telling me what it is all about.  I just picked up a little information on this board.  

What do you all use it for? And if you can tell me anything else that might be helpful, that would be appreciated.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's for personal use. I use it to catalog all of my reading, no matter what the source, including Amazon, B&N, Fictionwise, the library, etc.

Someday, when I'm less lazy, I will use it to catalog my DVDs.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it can be used to much facilitate listing / selling items on Amazon.  Maybe eBay too.

Just about all my books are entered.  Almost 575.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I just might have to buy it.  I am one of those people that likes to "try" to organize everything.  Of course, I don't always succeed because I am always finding a better way and then I have to start all over. 

I don't intend to use it for selling online.  I hope the full version does give you some instructions, I haven't figured out what to do with the shelves yet. Of course, maybe they don't let you use the shelves in the trial edition.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just ask here.  I think I've certainly got at least the basics figured out.  I couldn't access Help on the Delicious Monster site, but Delicious Library Help is very accessible on the Menu Bar once you have installed the software.  I love it.  I love having all my app. 575 book titles with covers in front of me when deciding where I want to go at the moment in my books.


----------

